# Residual Adhesive



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I am preparing to quote the painting of these kitchen cabinets. This film leaves a glue residue (slight) after removing. I plan to clean and sand before priming.

Will BIN be the best option for "locking down" the remaining glue? The substrate seems porous raising my concerns about residual glue.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

What is the substrate? MDF or old time particle board?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lock it down with Gardz.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Mdf.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Those look like Thermafoil doors. The laminate is vacuum bonded onto the mdf door. Are you thinking of removing the laminate, then painting the mdf underneath? For the HO, it would be far less expensive to just replace the doors.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That mdf is crazy porous and needs to be brushed across to fill. It's a pain. Or maybe just filled with spot putty glazing (lacquer putty), or Elmer's filler, sanded and then primed with out having to brush in.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Those look like Thermafoil doors. The laminate is vacuum bonded onto the mdf door. Are you thinking of removing the laminate, then painting the mdf underneath? For the HO, it would be far less expensive to just replace the doors.


That was the plan. The home owner was peeling the laminate off easily. Can't say I tried though. I could prep them T&M if necessary.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thermofoil doors. Not meant to strip. The plastic top coat holds everything together. It can be done but the substrate is very course. I would replace the doors before I stripped them.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to make a return trip to the home. The doors seem very smooth under this laminate. I should be able to just peel some back myself. The home owner is going to do something with these cabinets regardless. 

My first impression was this is just some cheap shrink wrap. It's curling back on most of the edges.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Order some new doors. They average about $25 a piece for me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've worked with Walzcraft, but there are outfits all over the place who do custom thermofoil doors/drawer fronts. No question that it's a more economical way to go.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Order some new doors. They average about $25 a piece for me.


Do you order the doors online? And any tips as far as measuring, ordering, tools needed? 

I had someone call me a week ago asking if I did replacement doors, but I never have. It might be something worth looking into if I can find an online source for them.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

epretot said:


> I am preparing to quote the painting of these kitchen cabinets. This film leaves a glue residue (slight) after removing. I plan to clean and sand before priming.
> 
> Will BIN be the best option for "locking down" the remaining glue? The substrate seems porous raising my concerns about residual glue.


Don't clean, the mdf will bubble and swell. 

Prime with coverstain (or a hard acrylic primer) give it an extremely thorough sand, top coat, another thorough sand, then finish


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you order the doors online? And any tips as far as measuring, ordering, tools needed?
> 
> I had someone call me a week ago asking if I did replacement doors, but I never have. It might be something worth looking into if I can find an online source for them.


As I posted earlier, there are a ton of firms supplying custom replacement doors/drawer fronts. We got dialed in with Walzcraft, they are all set up for online ordering, etc.

http://walzcraft.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Do you order the doors online? And any tips as far as measuring, ordering, tools needed?
> 
> I had someone call me a week ago asking if I did replacement doors, but I never have. It might be something worth looking into if I can find an online source for them.


I order through a local cabinet shop, but he does't make them himself. He orders from a regional supplier to specializes in making cabinet doors. 

Just measure the length and width, get them to pick out a style and then you paint them and install. Super easy and very cost effective.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I order through a local cabinet shop, but he does't make them himself. He orders from a regional supplier to specializes in making cabinet doors.
> 
> Just measure the length and width, get them to pick out a style and then you paint them and install. Super easy and very cost effective.


:thumbsup:

I know some of the suppliers, like Walzcraft, only deal with cabinet shops, etc., so that means utilizing your friendly local shop or a trip to Instyprints to put together a new letterhead....

On some jobs, we've ordered doors already stained and finished. We prepped and painted the boxes and face frames.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Alright, the laminate peeled off easily. in fact, the edges were the only thing holding it on.

So, back to my original question. There is a little residual glue on the edges. What primer should I use. I'm doing one door as a sample. If it doesn't work out, we can order new doors. 

Coverstain was the only suggestion so far. The doors are MDF.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Why not just sand the edges real quick? Ya, you could paint over the glue, but it could potentially be problematic. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Why not just sand the edges real quick? Ya, you could paint over the glue, but it could potentially be problematic.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


The glue will just sand off unless it was really dried out. I would spray double coats with high build primer. Lacquer undercoater is awesome, oil undercoater from BM is ok. If the bad fumes is not doable (understandable), try synthetic wb BIN (highbuild?).

Doesn't sand awesome but two coats sprayed plus two top coats of durapoxy or advance would look good.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would think you would want to stick with an oil primer like Coverstain. The peeled corner in the first pic looks like unprotected MDF. I would be worried about a WB primer potentially causing swelling.


----------

